# Seen many posts flaming Advanced Nutrients.Anyone had good or better than good result



## Pure (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm feeling a bit crossed here. I just started my 2nd grow, first Hydro Grow. I decided to do a DWC and to get some nutes that wouldn't make my hair fall out from stress and dosage calculations... I jumped into the Advanced Nutrients Sensi A+B,B-52,and trying to debate if i go for VooDoo juice or start changing my brand. I've subscribed to a few different sites, and everywhere i go i learn more and more bad things about the owner of Adv; Nutrients. But i never learn anything bad about a Adv. Nutrients Push/ Grow. But on the flip side i see they are normally a bit more expensive, and I have not heard of anyone ranting about an exceptional grow thanks to Advanced Nutrients either... So *If you have grown, are growing, will grow, saw a grow, using Advanced Nutrients* (especially if it was a grow using the same as me. The let me know. I have a whole thing left of sense grow but maybe i don't have to buy the flowering kit if i get info in time..

So far i have to say in defense of the Sensi Grow I have totally not taken care of PPM nor replenished my 9 liters of solution for 2-2.5 weeks, even after losing 2/3rds of the res the plants are still doing very well

Thanks to everyone in advance,


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## genisis (Sep 21, 2010)

I changed over to Advanced about a year ago. I use the Sensi A&B - grow and bloom. Before changing over I was using Supernatural in both soil and hydro. I now use most of the Advanced line and am very happy with the results. All growing is a personal experience - and mine has been enhanced by changing base neuts.


----------



## Pure (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey genisis,

Cool Beans. Nice to hear you've had a life changing experience dude, but could you share some pics. I mean dude, I'ml on board for the adv Nute ride also. Since I hadn't any replies i just went ahead and bought the VooDoo Juice. So I'm on the Sensi Grow regime with B-52 and VooDoo. My pics are under my sig. It's nothing impressive yet but once in the scrog I hope to turn some heads. Well see dude POST adv nutes pics!! No rhetoric!! Pics Pics Pics... I'm definetly going to keep posting pics through this grow. So at least I will have a serious testimonial!!

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 21, 2010)

Voodoo is great stuff, Clones and young plant really like it...JR


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 21, 2010)

People bash advanced because they know better than to pay the prices they charge for nutes that can be had for cheaper. You're going to grow nice plants with just about any quality nutrient out there (AN included), the question is; why pay more for something that will _not_ out perform the competition? Anyways, I'm not going to stick around to bash AN, after all, it's your money.


----------



## Pure (Sep 21, 2010)

Very True Bro...

it is my money  but as you may recall i initially asked for information, so as to formulate a rational for staying with AN or moving to another reputable brand. Dude, i even said I wanted to get the information before the flowering of my plants so i can either go with another or just shell out for the AN Sensi Bloom A+B, and then of course there are the additives x2 that they are suggesting in the online nutrient calculator.

I've checked out your purple "Stuff" and it kinda sent shivers down my spine!!! Nice push dude. i gotta go back and give some rep on the effort! 
Back to my point. In your grow you used nutes why not chime in with your advice? You can see from my grow I'm trying to save money, get good material, and I'm not all that fucking experienced so.....
IF the word 'Bashing' totally offended you I'm sorry but ... Dude it's just a word... All that nice bud can't you like kinda chill a bit more??? I'm so totally not the enemy just here for advice.....

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 21, 2010)

My advice to anyone would be to understand simple plant nutrition. Growing healthy plants is about the 17 essential elements like N, P, K, calcium, magnesium and sulfur. Micro nutes like Iron, copper, boron, manganese, etc all have a roll in plant nutrition and nutrient uptake. Before anyone buys an expensive additive, look to see what's in that additive and ask yourself; can my plants actually benefit from this to the point where it justifies the cost? I like 3 part systems and use GH myself. I like and use several of their additives because when using them, I'm either getting the NPK ratio that I like or am getting things like sea kelp or natural chelates that my plants/roots can use. 

With nutrients, complete plant nutrition is key but easy-of-use is also a component which is why I'm testing DynaGro. It's a one-stop-shop for everything your plants need to perform well. Plus the pH never moves and never needs adjusted. I also use botanicare and some of their additives in the dirt but they can be a PITA to work with as I always need to pH adjust every gallon i water with. I'm not sure what specific info you're looking for as I know better than to spend hard earned money on over-priced nutes and cannot help you with the brand you're referring to. But as a whole, there are some great grows around here with dirt cheap nutrients because those growers are supplying good nutrition.

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/276324-nutes-budget.html

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/299574-jacks-classic-vs-advanced-vs.html

Good links:

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/quickref/fertilizer/nutri_def.html

http://www.totalgro.com/concepts.htm


----------



## Pure (Sep 21, 2010)

O-K Dude,

Thanks. I guess you kinda hit it on the head. I'm looking for ease of use with proper nutrients. Kinda no brainer stuff. I purchased the Jose Cervantes book back at a cannibus cup in 03 i think. I've also a few e books outlining nutritional needs. But to be honest! I don't want to know ALL of that I figure if I'm gonna pay then I may as well not have to work! The Adv Nutes ahd that nifty online calculator, and you supposedly dont have to adjust the pH (that's not true at least with MY sensi Grow) But i'm gonna follow your thread on Dyna-Gro If it is as good as your expecting maybe that'll be my flowering nute line..

Thanks bro..


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 21, 2010)

Pure said:


> But i'm gonna follow your thread on Dyna-Gro If it is as good as your expecting maybe that'll be my flowering nute line..
> 
> Thanks bro..
> 
> ...


 I'd be glad to have you follow along and applaud your due-diligence.


----------



## vladxp (Sep 21, 2010)

i always used only advanced nutrients... at first I used the charts in the back of the bottles AND I BURNED THE FUCK OUTTA MY PLANTS (I grow Hydro in bins) but then when I went on the AN website I found charts there that were totally different (about 70% less concentrated in the veg and 30% in bud OMFG I had overnute problems all of the lol) .. Sensi A and B will automatically ph your water to 5.6 SHARP which is fuken awesome... but conoisseur AndB will NOT ... also AN REVIVE helped me alot.. great product... can use as foliar spray too... voodoo juice gave me INSANE results but its real shit so be prepared to smell the real farm


----------



## kimber45acp (Sep 21, 2010)

When I grow in hydro I always use the 3 part in veg, connoisseur in flower, voodoo juice, bud blood, big bud and bud candy. I am happy with my results using those AN nutes.


----------



## Pure (Sep 22, 2010)

Folks Pics are worth a thousand words. @ kimber45acp thats a lot of chems just for a grow. I'd think advanced nutrients wouldn't need so many additives or it's not too advanced eh??

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## CrazyBudz (Sep 22, 2010)

if you dont have much exp growing i sure wouldnt start off using super expensive nutes like AN


----------



## Pure (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey um CrazyBudz.. buddy,

That is a matter of opinion. In fact some people that have no experience may be duped into listening to the marketing hype (like me). And my purchase at this point I can honestly say was made mainly because I dont have much experience growing. Had i'dd been better educated in the nute world i may have saved half my money but.....


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Sep 22, 2010)

I can ease your pain a little with 10% off any advanced nutes you get from me.


----------



## peilo (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to agree with homie, I have a buddy using Advanced with great results. He was using Connoisseur originally and then switched to Organic. I myself am using Foxfarm. The other day he was over and I had lots of compliments on how big my colas are and how many nodes and bud my babies are producing and that mine look like they are gonna yield more. Were both growing the same OG#18 from the same mother with C02 injection. I'm gonna be getting 3-4 ozs per plant.

Save your money! Use Foxfarm or something



homebrewer said:


> People bash advanced because they know better than to pay the prices they charge for nutes that can be had for cheaper. You're going to grow nice plants with just about any quality nutrient out there (AN included), the question is; why pay more for something that will _not_ out perform the competition? Anyways, I'm not going to stick around to bash AN, after all, it's your money.


----------



## surphin (Sep 22, 2010)

For what it's worth I gave the sensi 2-part a run in the past on a flood and drain set-up. I've been using GH 3-part for long time, so I know what to expect with my set-up. I ran the sensi 2-part by itself at around 750 - 800 ppm's, the results were good. Now with the 3-part, just following the instructions on the back of the bottle, the ppm's would come out around 1100-1150. With the same strain the GH yeilded 20~something grams more and had a slighty better smell and flavor. Now if I would have run the sensi at stronger rate would it have made a difference? That's my expeirence with it, hope it is somewhat useful.

Now if you're interested in why so many people don't like AN check this link out. http://www.integralhydro.com/advancednutrients.html it does read a little weird, but you get use to it. There is a couple of lab anaylsis of sensi 2-part in there that show how AN likes to reformulate and water down their stuff.


----------



## Sensibowl (Sep 22, 2010)

Pure said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crossed here. I just started my 2nd grow, first Hydro Grow. I decided to do a DWC and to get some nutes that wouldn't make my hair fall out from stress and dosage calculations... I jumped into the Advanced Nutrients Sensi A+B,B-52,and trying to debate if i go for VooDoo juice or start changing my brand. I've subscribed to a few different sites, and everywhere i go i learn more and more bad things about the owner of Adv; Nutrients. But i never learn anything bad about a Adv. Nutrients Push/ Grow. But on the flip side i see they are normally a bit more expensive, and I have not heard of anyone ranting about an exceptional grow thanks to Advanced Nutrients either... So *If you have grown, are growing, will grow, saw a grow, using Advanced Nutrients* (especially if it was a grow using the same as me. The let me know. I have a whole thing left of sense grow but maybe i don't have to buy the flowering kit if i get info in time..
> 
> ...



I've always liked Sensi A&B, works well for me too. No bad experiences from it yet...I wish I could share photos, but my woman would kill me.

All I can say is that Advanced Nutrients is a strong lineup and while I don't always use Voodoo Juice, it's certainly worked well in the times that I have. I think having strong base nutes is the best starting point, but adding on more nutes tends to be helpful as well.

I think a lot of people flame AN because they have the wrong impression that you NEED to use all of the nutes that they sell, all at once. But that's really not the case. And experienced growers know better. People seem to think that a company strongly trying to sell what they are selling is some sort of travesty.

Uh, no.

You just need to think for yourself what makes the most sense to you as a grower.

Hydro is so easy with AN too, okay, well, not easy easy. I would suggest you use the Advanced Nutrients calculator on their site since you can just adjust the different sorts of grows to find out what you need to use for the grow and the best results possible.

good luck...


----------



## Pure (Sep 22, 2010)

surphin said:


> For what it's worth I gave the sensi 2-part a run in the past on a flood and drain set-up. I've been using GH 3-part for long time, so I know what to expect with my set-up. I ran the sensi 2-part by itself at around 750 - 800 ppm's, the results were good. Now with the 3-part, just following the instructions on the back of the bottle, the ppm's would come out around 1100-1150. With the same strain the GH yeilded 20~something grams more and had a slighty better smell and flavor. Now if I would have run the sensi at stronger rate would it have made a difference? That's my expeirence with it, hope it is somewhat useful.
> 
> Now if you're interested in why so many people don't like AN check this link out. http://www.integralhydro.com/advancednutrients.html it does read a little weird, but you get use to it. There is a couple of lab anaylsis of sensi 2-part in there that show how AN likes to reformulate and water down their stuff.


Thanks everyone for giving their view.
@ surphin thanks for the actual ppm counts. I will take that into consideration as soon as I learn how to read my meter ... I recal that vladxp also mentioned that he used the recommended formula and burned his plants. But again I followed the site instructions and took a count with my EC tested but since it counts in ms and ppt (of course) now i have to find out how to xlate to ppm/EC..


----------



## jrlutor (Sep 22, 2010)

I have used advanced nutrients and really like them, however, i am slowly using more and more dutch master gold series now and have excellent results with less additives. (however, i still use bud candy and bud ignitor)


----------



## sloppy joe (Sep 22, 2010)

look up sublbc on youtube he and two other guys are using A.N. to see who gets the best results. sublbc is an awsome grower who pulls big yeilds using botanicare nutes. sublbc is pretty upset at how much A.N charges for their nutes and he lets everyone know about it on his channel. but he's going to try out A.N. connoisseur to see if it will really up his yields by 40%. check it out should be a good show!! look up stickyfingerkoma on you tube too he uses A.N. and has some pretty bad ass videos. he is also one of the other two competitors in the A.N grow off


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 23, 2010)

Sensibowl said:


> I've always liked Sensi A&B, works well for me too. No bad experiences from it yet...I wish I could share photos, but my woman would kill me.
> 
> All I can say is that Advanced Nutrients is a strong lineup and while I don't always use Voodoo Juice, it's certainly worked well in the times that I have. I think having strong base nutes is the best starting point, but adding on more nutes tends to be helpful as well.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I don't get why so many people complain about the number of products AN sells. As you said, the experienced guys know you don't use everything all at once (or even in a single grow unless you really, really want to).

All I can figure is that some people WANT to hate Advanced Nutrients for whatever reason, and will look for any excuse to hate on them. Even dumb ones like that.


I must say I'm curious about that sublbc grow that sloppy joe mentioned. I looked at that and it could be very cool. Of course sublbc hates AN like it's his job (it might be, actually) so I'm not sure I'd believe his results were totally on the level.


----------



## Pure (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah u know,

After 288 views and only 21 responses. including mine. i don't think all the Anti AN hype is all it is really cracked up to be. I'm sure there have been some very experienced growers come by here and none of them totally dogged AN so maybe it's not THAT bad. As far are growing results are concerned. I probably have another 3 more grows before I change to another or stay with AN. For all intents and purposes I'd call the Anti Advanced Nutrients campaign ...."BUSTED!!" In the respect that there is no bad grow news about it. if we look at the owner and his moral convictions maybe we have a debate but that's not the question here.


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 24, 2010)

The products work fine, it's the ridiculous prices they charge that people have a problem with. You can get the same results with basic products that wont cost you half a harvest.


----------



## Pure (Sep 24, 2010)

Heya Plaguedog,

Maybe your right. I'll have to actually price them in order to see if there is actually a difference. I just went in asked for what I wanted and ran out. I try not to linger in the grow shop. Just feels kinda weird...

I'm gonna check out the prices I'll chime back in l8r.

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## Hypocrisy (Sep 28, 2010)

I think AN has a pretty good nutrient line, although the price is high compared to the competition. I run the Sensi A&B and have really good results. GH has a pretty good line-up too but i feel like they have a higher salt content and cake up much easier. I can't really make a side by side comparison though because I've never run multiple lines at the same time.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 2, 2010)

I had great results with their line but have since switched to GH Maxiblom with Floro Plus and get better results at half the cost.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 2, 2010)

vladxp said:


> i always used only advanced nutrients... at first I used the charts in the back of the bottles AND I BURNED THE FUCK OUTTA MY PLANTS (I grow Hydro in bins) but then when I went on the AN website I found charts there that were totally different (about 70% less concentrated in the veg and 30% in bud OMFG I had overnute problems all of the lol) .. Sensi A and B will automatically ph your water to 5.6 SHARP which is fuken awesome... but conoisseur AndB will NOT ... also AN REVIVE helped me alot.. great product... can use as foliar spray too... voodoo juice gave me INSANE results but its real shit so be prepared to smell the real farm


 Thei so called PH PPM perfect is still not out. Also it wont keep your actual PH at a certain level but rather make the nutrients more available at a much larger PH range. From the horses mouth FYI.


----------



## hugetom80s (Oct 7, 2010)

To be more precise, it does keep your pH within a certain range through the use of buffers. That's not the new tech - any decent hydroponic nutrient employs buffers to keep the pH within a certain range.

The thing is that the buffers only work for so long before they're used up, and they only work so well. One of the places the cheap nutes skimp to keep their costs low so they can stay profitable is on their buffer solutions. That's why you'll see a much more stable pH for longer with premium nutes.

Combining it with something to allow the nutrients to remain bioavailable to the plants at a much larger pH range is what's new and very cool. What they're saying is that so long as the pH isn't so high or so low that it actually melts the roots the plants can still absorb all the nutes they need. That's freakin awesome.

If it works, of course.


But the pH Perfect system will have both buffers and whatever the new stuff is.


----------



## OZUT (Oct 7, 2010)

Problem people have with AN is the price and not necessarily the quality. And the reason they're prices are so jacked is because they separate everything into a separate item. Take their beneficials...They separated it into Phirana and Tarantula...Which is bullshit...Great White is a lot cheaper and they're not separated...If you go through the list, Great White actually has a lot more strains than Phirana and Tarantula combined. Or their carbo load that's now bud candy...I personally use H&G and their base already has all the carbs, micro and macro that the plant needs from start to finish....That's why when you add up all the stuff that AN has separated it just gets to be way too much.... Again, quality is high but not worth the price considering all the other quality stuff out there


----------



## Pure (Oct 10, 2010)

@ hugetom80s - thanks for the info on how it works or at least in theory.. 
oh +R!!

@ ozut - i first went into my shop and got another well known brand. And as i walked out I thought about how i could have no tests if I didn't stick with a good control base of advanced nutrients.. So I returned the bottles of the other brand and the difference that i paid wasn't like enormous. Now the Big bud and Bud Candy almost sent me into a coma but the base nutes sense Bloom A+B weren't like killer knock me out prices...

And plus i didn't price the other additives (I was still hurting mentally from the price I had to shell out) so they may be expensive also.


Pure...


----------



## genisis (Oct 10, 2010)

You missed some of the sticker shock by not pricing Sensizyme ($100 a gal and you need about 16 ozs for 25 gal res) and Overdrive (about $120 a gal but you use a lot less). The line is expensive as hell, but I still use them and I am totally satisfied. There may be less expensive neuts that work as well, but the old saying goes - if it works well, why change.


----------



## RRLBT420 (Oct 10, 2010)

ok so i didn't read through the whole thread... i imagine it has a lot of people saying good and bad shit about advance and other brands. personally, advanced was my first nutrient selection, i used sensi a+b and i added Cal-Mag plus from botanicare to make up for calcium deficiency. there are some good things about these nutrients, but i will say i feel like they put a lot of money into advertising, and significantly less on manufacturing. i'll give you my list of pros and cons from my experience with these products

THE GOOD:

it is true when they tell you that ph doesn't matter with these nutrients. just as an experiment, i did have one plant that i let get up to around 9 for a week, and the plant didn't show any signs of poor health. in addition after a week of 9 ph, the solution dropped from ~750 ppm to ~550 ppm, showing absorption of the nutrients. THIS DOESN'T MEAN OPTIMAL ABSORPTION AT THIS LEVEL, but at least you know your plants have lower odds of dying from nutrient lock-out.

the Sensi Line is pretty user-friendly. unlike some brands, the equal ratio of part a to part b is a nice advantage, because at least you know if you a a tsp. of A, you also need a tsp. of B

they know they're market, and they're not afraid to say it. it's no secret that people use nutrients to grow pot, but Advance cornered the Newbie market with their advertising of "Bigger, Better-tasting Buds"

finally, most importantly, these nutrients will do fine for most people, especially if you're new to growing. they should carry your crop to harvest, which is the goal of any grow op. obviously.

THE BAD:

ok so they may be able to be absorbed at most ph ranges, but it's a good thing because from what i've seen the ph is incredibly unstable, and hard to adjust. when i begun using Sensi grow, my tap water came out at ~130-150 ppm. after adding cal-mag plus was at about 250-300 ppm, with very little change in ph. after adding the Sensi parts a and b at one tsp. per gallon each, my ppm reached 600-650 most days. when i tried to adjust my ph, typically it would be at around 6.5 after adding all nutrients, but before adding any ph adjusters. so i started by adding 0.5ml ph down per gallon of solution. and after letting it stabilize for about 5 min, the ph is right around 6.2. so, i add a little more ph down, this time at a rate of 0.25ml per gallon. after 5 minutes the ph is around 6.0. this is when it would always go weird on me. i would add another 0.25 per gallon to adjust ph, and it starts bouncing around like crazy. i watched my meter read as low as 5.0 and as high as 8.0 in only a few seconds. this will drive you mad, which is ultimately why i stopped checking ph daily.

for some reason, which may or may not be nutrient related, i had a couple plants which experienced root rot while using these nutrients. i believe it is the nutrients, perhaps they lower the ability for the solution to hold oxygen or something, because in otherwise identical conditions, my botanicare plants have never experienced it.

FLAVOR- this is a biggy. i use a 2 week flush for my plants, and even with this they still had a chemical aftertaste. not particularly strong, but unpleasant all the same.

finally, they make some outrageous claims. i remember the ad that made me want to use them... "we've had reports of some people's plants growing 2 inches in a day!" maybe some people experience this in the stretch week, but after my results with them i'd be fairly surprised with this.


we all have different tastes and preferences, so advanced may work very well for you. personally, i prefer botanicare. they're easy to use, they don't leave flavor in the buds as long as you flush properly, and ph is easy to adjust. anymore i only check my ph after i add all my nutrients and 1ml ph down... it's more like reassurance cuz it's always right between 5.7 and 5.8. whatever you decide to stick with, the best thing you can do is LOVE your plant. remember, TLC breed THC. good luck!


----------



## Pure (Oct 18, 2010)

Well so far I'm not loving these nutes. I'm not quite sure what the hell is going wrong with my push but I'm sure it's not the water!!! It appears that when i follow the nut calculator for heavy flowering my plants practically dried up and are withering away. I lowered the EC by adding pH balanced water but damage is so already done...... I'm in week 3 of flowering and I'm ready to start over already thy look so bad....


Pure...


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 18, 2010)

As much as I don't like AN, I don't think nutes are your problem here. The plants look thirsty or over-watered. Are your pumps or misters or whatever running ok? How is your timer working?


----------



## Cn013 (Oct 21, 2010)

lol, try and buy em in europe. prices will be in euros, instead of dollars. BIG DIF!! wanted to give em a shot, but guess that go will have to wait!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 21, 2010)

I think responses are thin because this is a topic that has a high flame war potential. The thing with AN is allot of people either love them or hate them. While I am new to hydro, my buddy and teacher has been doing the hydro thing for about 5 years and has used just about all the nutes under the sun. After multiple grows on many different brands he has circled back to botanicare. They are easy, predictable and high quality. You should see him shake his head at the grow store at the people with arm fulls of nutes and additives and this and that. Fucking marketing. 

Why buy nike when you can run just as fast in keds? Because the magazines have less people declaring how awesome keds are, thats why. MY buddy's advice on how to maximize yield? instead of spending time obsessing over nutrients, learn how to maintain the climate in your grow room, manage the health of your mother plants, and start with awesome genetics with the best seeds/clones. people fuck up with the best nutes all the time, probably as much as people rock it out with the cheap nutes....


----------



## Pure (Oct 23, 2010)

@ legallyflying

Cool Beans dude,

but that's kinda open dude too easy to say. r u also going to tell me that cruising down PCH with my wife in MY car, is the same as like my brothers??? pfft not even close. even though it gets us down to Santa Monica just as well and then even across to W-LA Dude trust me it is soooo not the same!!!  

(I know my brother is gonna read this!! ** _Dickhead I know ur gonna read this, and don't say crap because it's true!_ Luv ya Bro!! We'll b out that way nxt week Bro so clean up!! **). 

That's brotherly love folks 

But dude what I'm saying is your right to a certain degree. And not all things are actually R&D'd or even better manufactured more they are just marketed better./ but that's like kinda the reason for the post! Not to have freakin hate posts there's is enough of that already... But more so to get vibes on some cool AN pushes. that's all..

@ Cn013$
Isn't it kinda relative dude. If you live in Europe you wouldn't have $$ so, you'd have  dude and all the prices would be in  so it's be just like us buying in $$ .... Ummmmmm Maybe I didn't get it.....

@ homebrewer

So I did check those things just for shits and giggles. I was pretty sure they were all ok, but your question threw my mental into total doubt  so I check and everything was cool dude. I took pics but I feel like I'd be posting pics of a fuckin murder dude!! The smaller of the 2 on which i only used the Base Nutes and Bud Candy is surviving, not necessarily flowering but surviving. but the big one pfffft I can't even talk about it!!

I'm going to check around the forum the roots dont look so hot but not thats bad maybe my res is getting to cold during lights out!!?? 

I need to go check and see what roots that look like mine mean!

Thanks dudes for the feedback! If my balls grow and I can stomach looking at the pics I'll post but dudes it's gory. Especially after such a strong recovery. 

At the end of the day I'm not sure the failure is nute burn or dumb ass operator errors (ME), but using the process of elimination here and both plants are alive or something like that. the one that didn't receive Big Bud and a high concentration is "alright" but the other may have me locked away for plant murder!!


Ciao
Pure...


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, usually nute burn turns leaves a crispy yellow/brown. Your lower leaves and branches being wilty and almost dead tells me it's something in your environment that causing an issue. Maybe if you post more pics with the details of your temps, humidity, nutrient strength, feeding frequency, etc, we'll get those plants back on track.


----------



## Pure (Oct 23, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Yeah, usually nute burn turns leaves a crispy yellow/brown. Your lower leaves and branches being wilty and almost dead tells me it's something in your environment that causing an issue. Maybe if you post more pics with the details of your temps, humidity, nutrient strength, feeding frequency, etc, we'll get those plants back on track.


Thx Dude,

but since I had already posted the pics on this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378377-having-problems-after-3-weeks.html
and I'll have to post them on the thread for the grow I'd be reposting 
But the res's are about 11 Ltr of liquid in a 15 ltr container / used 6 Day week cycle due to work! - changed res every week! - temp range 16-19 deg Celsius - started flowering at 70% concentration week 3 went to 100% of the suggested dosage as per the nutrient calculator from AN.- regime was heavy flowering 

I guess that's it though...


Pure...


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 23, 2010)

That is your LED grow, right? How far away do you keep your lights? How often do you top off your res and pH adjust? Is the 16-19 range for your room or res?


----------



## SouthSideNuggs (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice to see someone besides myself to acknowledge that GH has a quality 3-part I have had the best results using GH and trust me I have wasted alot of money trying to find a better system and not yet found it. The closest I have found though and did impress me on a few things was Cutting Edge Solutions 3-part if GH prices go up I will probably switch to the product line.


----------



## Pure (Oct 23, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> That is your LED grow, right? How far away do you keep your lights? How often do you top off your res and pH adjust? Is the 16-19 range for your room or res?


 Hi Dude,

Yep that"s it. The LED is about 12 inches away, I run a 6 day week. And I was adjusting the pH daily until i found that my pH meter wasn't working then I fell back to the old faithful drops..

Correction on the res temp is 13. Is it too cold?? Everyone only talks about too hot but what happens if too cold? The roots are not slimy or moucousy no slim on noticeable algea. I think the coloration is just the nutes.. 


Pure...


----------



## Banditt (Oct 23, 2010)

I've done GH, Advanced Nutrients, and I am currently running canna.
So far my best results have been with GH.

AN has an easy feeding schedule, and their nutes are high quality. But way overpriced in my opinion. The bases need to be supplemented with so many additives and they all cost an arm and a leg. To be honest I didn't see any amazing increases in yield or quality. I will probably never buy those products again. (Cost was about 400 for one relatively small grow). If you like AN and that is your thing, stick with it I guess. In my eyes though I feel AN is just really not worth the money. If AN is all you have ever used, try GH or botanicare or something, and you will see your results will be pretty much the same at a fraction of the cost.

I'm running canna right now, so far there products seems pretty good but I am running new strains this time around so it will be hard to make a fair comparison. One thing i have noticed is my PH is waaaaaaaay more stable with canna than with AN. AN had incredibly unstable ph.


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 23, 2010)

I used AN products for a few years, still do in a more limited capacity... Good stuff, but I don't think its head and shoulders better than say a BC or DM among a few others.. I like some of their products that others dont offer just like I like DM for some of the products they have that AN doesn't..

I've since been using BC but am considering switching up to DM completely for awhile to check out the results and compare..

AN is good stuff, just spendy imo


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 23, 2010)

Pure said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Yep that"s it. The LED is about 12 inches away, I run a 6 day week. And I was adjusting the pH daily until i found that my pH meter wasn't working then I fell back to the old faithful drops..
> 
> ...


 13C is way too cold for your res. Get those temps up to 18C at a minimum. This could be your issue right there. 

SouthSide- A few companies use the same 3 part ratio that GH came up with 30 years ago. AN is one, along with humboldt and cutting edge. All of them should would great as long as they fit into your budget.


----------



## Pure (Oct 23, 2010)

@ homebrewer
Thx Bro
So dude so I have 2 options both feasible:
1. Space heater (500w additional to my circuit) I'll use if the entire plant needs a warmer room also. The room itself is about 65/16
2. Aquarium heaters, practically no hit on the circuit running the two of them..

@ Banditt
Thx dude - I hate to jump off of the nutes. but I guess i can still use the bud candy, and the big bud and the root juice with canna or GH base nutes right?


 
Pure...


----------



## Banditt (Oct 23, 2010)

Pure said:


> @ homebrewer
> Thx Bro
> So dude so I have 2 options both feasible:
> 1. Space heater (500w additional to my circuit) I'll use if the entire plant needs a warmer room also. The room itself is about 65/16
> ...


yeah you should be able to use those additives in just about any base nutrient.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 23, 2010)

An aquarium heater seems more efficient. 19-23C is what my temp range is and I don't have any issues related to res temps.


----------



## Pure (Oct 23, 2010)

dudes,
I threw them back on 24 hour lighting Once they've shown some solid growth I'll throw them back on 18/6 Changing the res today. I'll flower with another nute line on my next run...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

Connoisseur+supplement lineup- conni lasted close to a year. Supplements have lasted over a year- with the exception of bud candy. 6 perpetual harvests of two plants each- 12.5 to 14oz each harvest, one plant gave me +7 oz. s.s. white russian.


----------



## Pure (Oct 24, 2010)

Dude finally !!! Nice push Jesus Christ!!

+Rep dude...


Pure...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

Pure said:


> Dude finally !!! Nice push Jesus Christ!!
> 
> +Rep dude...
> 
> ...


thanks man, back at ya!!

I have too have seen alot of posts bashing a.n., I heard good things and bad things, and just went for it. There base conni lasted me longer than two bottles each of tiger and big. just have to see for yourself, so I ran out of conni and went with an aussie product called advanced floriculture. If you dont try a product based on bad mouthing alone, then you will never know. So needless to say, even with great yields of exceptional quality bud from connoisseur, im still going to try different products to see what they are about. Stay green.


----------



## SouthSideNuggs (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats some nice looking bud outstanding job.


----------



## OZUT (Oct 28, 2010)

Those are good looking plants. What strain?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 28, 2010)

The cooler the rocket fuel's name, the better your results, guaranteed. IOW, choose based on claims, cool colorful labels, and fine sounding names!


----------



## dorramide7 (Oct 28, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I'd be glad to have you follow along and applaud your due-diligence.


 i always used only advanced nutrients... at first I used the charts in the back of the bottles AND I BURNED THE FUCK OUTTA MY PLANTS (I grow Hydro in bins) but then when I went on the AN website I found charts there that were totally different (about 70% less concentrated in the veg and 30% in bud OMFG I had overnute problems all of the lol) .. Sensi A and B will automatically ph your water to 5.6 SHARP which is fuken awesome... but conoisseur AndB will NOT ... also AN REVIVE helped me alot.. great product... can use as foliar spray too... voodoo juice gave me INSANE results but its real shit so be prepared to smell the real farm


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 29, 2010)

I love a.n. I just used on a grow that i got late in the season from a friend and he hadnt given it anything but water and it was starting to flower so it was quickly off to the store to get sensi bloom a and b and some bud candy and the an bloom cal mag. I know it says you dont need to add any cal mag because sensi is supposed to have enough but i did at half strength with good results unfortunately all i got is cell phone pics and the damn bud worms got me lol.

The smoke i did get though was flavorful as hell and potent the nut's really brought that plant up to par real quick after it being starved its whole life. I grow so much in soil though that it makes more sense for me to mix up some super soil its cheaper for me that way but if i was still doing hydro i would be using advanced still


----------



## hugetom80s (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure said:


> @ hugetom80s - thanks for the info on how it works or at least in theory.


You're welcome. I guess we'll see how close I was to getting it all right.



RRLBT420 said:


> i used sensi a+b and i added Cal-Mag plus from botanicare...
> 
> ok so they may be able to be absorbed at most ph ranges, but it's a good thing because from what i've seen the ph is incredibly unstable, and hard to adjust.


Just a thought here, but how can you be sure that it wasn't the Botanicare Cal-Mag that was causing the instability? It could be that it just doesn't play nice with the new AN line.

I've never once had any trouble with deficiencies with Sensi so you might want to try it without the Botanicare, or at least with AN's Cal-Mag to rule that out. Advanced Nutes have always been really stable and balanced for me.



homebrewer said:


> As much as I don't like AN, I don't think nutes are your problem here. The plants look thirsty or over-watered. Are your pumps or misters or whatever running ok? How is your timer working?


I would agree with your assessment, that's not a nutrient problem (though I disagree on the not liking AN part - I do like them a lot. Just my personal preference there.)


----------



## SouthSideNuggs (Nov 2, 2010)

All nutes can produce big yields if you dial in the recipe. But it is not just the nutes that achieve the big harvests it is the gardener and how he or she works there ladies. I have tried about everything out there because of where i worked and i am still useing GH because I was able to dial it in alot quicker and if you want to see result look at my profile and you can look a some pics. I will be posting more in a few days so you can see a updated version of the Jah and others after just a week since the last pics. I think what ever line you use and you give the ladies proper care and attention you will do great in all areas.


----------



## Pure (Nov 7, 2010)

Sup Dudes,
I'm back and with some time to update everyone on the fucking noob ass idiot fucking mistakes I made. First an update on my plants. Fat Boy & Little Man. 

I had 2 pushes same strain "shining Silver Haze". Both had the same germination period and vegetative periods. Same conditions, same nutes @ the same strengths! (Sensi A+B Grow + Root juice + B52). Then I went to Flowering on 05-Oct. using : (Sensi A+B Bloom + Root Juice + B52, Bud Candy + Big Bud at their respective times @ a 70% of the AN calculator recommended dosages...) 
All of my problems started with my Res change of 16-Oct. On the 16th I started running the nutes at 100% of the suggested amounts as per the AN calculator. 
It was a decline so fast i had so little of a chance to diagnose it before the plant have given in. -->

I reacted pretty quickly with a 2 day clear water flush , hydrogen peroxide,.... but she practically was broken down to little of nothing. Some mates and some in this thread suggested she was dead. --> 

But I keep the res active and continued changing the nutes out? This is how Fat Girl looked immediately after the fallout, this was about 2 days after I noticed signs, i'd already began the flush!! 

And now she has new growth and new roots growing! So now she is back on the vegging nutes at 70%, sitting in a separate little area normally to be used for clones.--> 

Today!! She's coming back, I'll throw her into flowering after the roots are better established ---> 

So now here are the errors i made!

First off I was trying to adjust Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom pH. 
--> I've notice that my normal tap pH is 7.6, when i add my nutes the pH is dropped down to a consistent 6.5! This si great except I've always adjusted the pH of the clear water to 5.6 prior to adding the nutes, then adjusted again after!!!

Now this was bad enough since it left me with daily inconsistent readings. And pH balancing trips 4 to 5 times a day!  So in parallel to that issue the pH tester that I purchased was not calibrated so my readings were off my readings in the res were 7.x and the actual pH would be 2 points lower.. 

Along with that i ran two res's with 2 different nute mixes
FNP= Full Nute Pak -- (Sensi A+B Bloom + Root Juice + B52, Bud Candy + Big Bud)
BNP= Basic Nute Pak -- (Everything except *Big Bud*!!)

I may have miscalculated a Big Bud dosage twice also.. 

So now the res that only had FNP is now on FNP @ 70% recommended dosage. I'm not adjusting the pH. She's growing great.

In order to help her out I added my 400w HiD. I figured she had enough stress already I'll test and run comparisons on the next push. Since my harvest will be cut in half I need to ensure maximum yield from here forward. No better way than to light up with a 400w HiD eh? 

So in retrospect Advanced Nutrients did pretty well in keeping the plants alive throughout my "pH down attack!!" all the way up until either:

_1. I bumped up the Res mix to 100% _
*OR* 
_2. I overdosed the plant on Big Bud_


So now let's see what these nutes can get these girls to grant me in terms of BUDS!!!!

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Nov 7, 2010)

i just started my journal using AN expert lvl. I only run the nutes at 1/4-1/3 the suggested ppm. I burnt my plants a few times trying to push them higher. I have nothing to compare my grow to since its the first time, but think they look pretty good so far. 

Also i dont really ever have to ph the water when its changed on a regular basis,so this leads me to believe what was already said about buffers only lasting so long.

A link to my journal is below if you want to see the pics so far.


----------



## Pure (Feb 27, 2011)

Sup Dudes,

This push finally came to an end and the results are actually pretty surprising! If you remember my thread back in Oct November I ran into an issue. almost lost both plants. One actually never really recovered she just hung around at the same size but growing small buds.....The other is 2/3rds through harvest now. And so far I've harvested 139.3 g or (6.82 Oz)*(Dry Weight).* Along with another 132.x grams of shake, real ripe for some "Honey Oil". Which I'll be extracting today!!  I've got to say that i had a very aggressive feeding schedule. And i only had to replace My base Nutes towards the end of Flowering but don't forget I've been flowering since Oct.!!!!! And I had to do it in order to let the plant mature. I still have a bunch of small undergrowth buds to harvest. I'll get to drying those and weighing them before next weekend. I'm going to experiment and see if the plant can't hang on and bring those younger buds to maturity while probably going through shock!! As for the pricing. Here where i am the pricing isn't so much that I'm gonna complain. i mean the Sensi A&B together cost 13. Then i ran Big bud - B-52 - Bud Candy. In the Veg stage and early Flowering weeks i still used VooDoo Juice And that is it. no pH issues no excessive salts build up. 

Seemed cool as long as you don't make mixing mistake and I'm almost positive that's what I did...
I already posted a bunch of pics on my thread so I'll just post 1 new shot here.



 
Pure...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2011)

Pure said:


> Sup Dudes,
> 
> This push finally came to an end and the results are actually pretty surprising! If you remember my thread back in Oct November I ran into an issue. almost lost both plants. One actually never really recovered she just hung around at the same size but growing small buds.....The other is 2/3rds through harvest now. And so far I've harvested 139.3 g or (6.82 Oz)*(Dry Weight).* Along with another 132.x grams of shake, real ripe for some "Honey Oil". Which I'll be extracting today!!  I've got to say that i had a very aggressive feeding schedule. And i only had to replace My base Nutes towards the end of Flowering but don't forget I've been flowering since Oct.!!!!! And I had to do it in order to let the plant mature. I still have a bunch of small undergrowth buds to harvest. I'll get to drying those and weighing them before next weekend. I'm going to experiment and see if the plant can't hang on and bring those younger buds to maturity while probably going through shock!! As for the pricing. Here where i am the pricing isn't so much that I'm gonna complain. i mean the Sensi A&B together cost 13&#8364;. Then i ran Big bud - B-52 - Bud Candy. In the Veg stage and early Flowering weeks i still used VooDoo Juice And that is it. no pH issues no excessive salts build up.
> 
> ...


Did you mix the nutes first before adding to the resi? I have seen what your plants look like before. And adding the concentrates together is what my buddy ended up doing to make them grow that way. It causes nute lockout.


----------



## Pure (Feb 27, 2011)

dangledo said:


> Did you mix the nutes first before adding to the resi? I have seen what your plants look like before. And adding the concentrates together is what my buddy ended up doing to make them grow that way. It causes nute lockout.


 Hey Dangledo,

No I put them straight into the reservoir.. I'm sure it was a simple "HIGH" mistake once or twice... 


Pure...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2011)

Pure said:


> Hey Dangledo,
> 
> No I put them straight into the reservoir.. I'm sure it was a simple "HIGH" mistake once or twice...
> 
> ...


 well congrats on the harvest anyway. Im in my first week of first dwc. Everything is staying right in check so I am excited to see what I can do. Trying to keep it simple first time around, just a base nute. Think I am gonna hunt down a good dwc thead, seeing you are a bubble head, any particular thread youd suggest? Thanks.


----------

